

Vanity Fair Report: Google Glass Broke Up Founder Sergey Brin's Marriage - 001sky
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/blogs/press-here/Google-Glass-Broke-Up-Founder-Sergey-Brins-Marriage-250217621.html

======
001sky
Original article for reference>
[http://www.vanityfair.com/society/2014/04/sergey-brin-
amanda...](http://www.vanityfair.com/society/2014/04/sergey-brin-amanda-
rosenberg-affair)

